# Painting jigs with airbrush?



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been using powder for so long I decided to test some not quite perfect jigs with the airbrush. I used basic acrylic paint and found that it takes heat well for adding the gloss / glitter coat.
What paint type or brand do you guys use for jigs with the airbrush?


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, still only have the 2 colors but ran a few more to check consistency and I am pretty pleased with the results so far. The acrylic paint is fine if you seal with epoxy.
Gonna try some stenciling and foil on these soon.


----------



## jimmyjigs (Mar 19, 2010)

great job, have you made any other colors? 

i would really like to see more of youre work


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

Painted a few in multiple colors and played with making some stencils:


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thats nice work! Try a couple of diamond jigs! Makes me want to buy an airbrush.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

*And a few more patterns*

Pinks, oranges, silver & blue. Will do a run in chartreuse patterns soon.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Art's eeeee


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

what air brush are you using? I would like to get one but do not want to spent to much.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

very well done.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

fisher__man said:


> what air brush are you using? I would like to get one but do not want to spent to much.


Iwata gravity feed guns; I have the Eclipse and I hear the Revolution works very well to. The Revolution costs a few bucks less I beleive.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

A few I painted on a super glow powder paint base. My experiment was to see if the transparent paints allowed the glow to come through. Yes it does.


----------



## tverrett (Apr 5, 2010)

I have been making plastic baits for a while and have the equipment for jigs but I am not sure what to use for making the mold. What do you suggest. And very nice work.


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

I honestly have not made any molds that survived more than a few runs. I have been getting my molds from Shawn Collins Customs and he can build you about anything.
Thanks and good luck.
Watcha make?


----------



## barefootin (Aug 1, 2008)

A few in a flouro / clown pattern:


----------

